# Tiger Trout Extravaganza



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm happy to use the word extravaganza in a post title, because it's a word that doesn't get associated with fishing near enough, in my opinion. Anyways, I caught something like 50 tigers this weekend, and I pulled in multiple 3 pound fish - a few were pushing four pounds. I had a seriously good weekend! Trip report is on the blog, along with all the pics.

http://fishonthebrain.blogspot.com/2014/05/tiger-trout-extravaganza-2014.html


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Wow! Those are some hogs.Nice pictures and nice write up.


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

Dunkem said:


> Wow! Those are some hogs.Nice pictures and nice write up.


Thanks! After a week of smaller fish, this weekend was needed. I had such a blast up there.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Looks like an extravaganza to me. Well done!



.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice write-up, Spence. Were you able to fish the south side Monday morning? As we were leaving the area you were fishing on Sat and Sunday, the whole ice sheet blew up onto the south bank.


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

brookieguy1 said:


> Nice write-up, Spence. Were you able to fish the south side Monday morning? As we were leaving the area you were fishing on Sat and Sunday, the whole ice sheet blew up onto the south bank.


Thanks! Yeah, when I got in there it was iced up pretty good with a few pockets of open water. We walked down the bank a ways and fished further north than I did on Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## Jackalope (Oct 30, 2007)

Great report,and great area. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SLCHunter (Dec 19, 2013)

Where did you have your extravaganza? .... And never mind, if you didn't want to tell . I caught a fat 20" rainbow at strawberry (from the shore) that fought hard... Beautiful and tasty.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Spencer, you beat me up there but we were having a blast in Moab, I spoke with the DWR 2 weeks ago and there was only about 4-5 feet of open water at the edges and glad to see it opened up. I really hope to go up overnight Thursday and catch a few. What color jigs were working best?


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

SLCHunter said:


> Where did you have your extravaganza? .... And never mind, if you didn't want to tell . I caught a fat 20" rainbow at strawberry (from the shore) that fought hard... Beautiful and tasty.


Tasty is not necessarily a word I'd use to describe rainbows, haha. One of the fish I caught took the jig hook in his gills, so I had to take him home. Tigers are such good eating! He grilled up pretty good


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

30-06-hunter said:


> Spencer, you beat me up there but we were having a blast in Moab, I spoke with the DWR 2 weeks ago and there was only about 4-5 feet of open water at the edges and glad to see it opened up. I really hope to go up overnight Thursday and catch a few. What color jigs were working best?


I was thinking of headed up Thursday night again, so we might run into each other if we do! Yeah, once the ice starts coming off, it goes decently. It gets so cold it keeps freezing over again every morning but it should be completely open in a week or so. There was 20-25 feet of open water in places where I was on Monday.

I was using the smelt Gulp minnows, so white and gray. Also used a few brown and white tube jigs. The Gulp was working the best, though, on a 1/16th ounce jig head.


----------

